# Budgies



## Shellyshelly (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi there I have a batch of baby budgies 7 weeks old two look normal and two dont never seen this before is it normal or not the two that dont look normal ain't flying yet but the normal ones are. Is there anything wrong with them.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

That, is clearly French Mo(u)lt, I'm surprised, as a breeder, you didn't recognise it
The affected chicks will never fly and should be hand tamed and sold as cage birds only, with the stipulation they should never be bred from
The, to the eye, unaffected chicks, will likely be carriers of the virus too
You shouldn't breed from the parent birds again either, as one, or other, is a carrier of the virus, as will all the offspring be, even those that look 'normal'
So the whole brood and parents of the brood, must be the end of that pairing line
If you continue to breed from the parents or from the 'normal' looking ones, it would be incredibly cruel

http://www.birds-online.de/gesundheit/gesgefieder/franzmauser_en.htm

What is your breeding set up?
If it's an aviary with other freeflying budgies and shared nest boxes, 
you may have to separate males from females, as there's some indication it can be passed to other birds,
through nest boxes, feces, or water/food, or even copulation
It's a very strange virus indeed and there's no cure, at this time


----------



## Shellyshelly (Jul 2, 2020)

I have only got this pair and this is the only the second time I have breed them they are in the house they have cuttle bone, mineral block, egg mix and vegetables I also researched before breeding budgies. The first batch they had never looked like that.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Breeding in a cage is really not the greatest way to do it, but what's done is done
But I really can't stress enough, that you shouldn't breed them again, now that you know they are carriers of French moult
If you look at the pictures in the link you can see how bad it can get


----------

